
Y Combinator, Not Lambda School, Is Unbundling Education - barry-cotter
https://medium.com/swlh/y-combinator-not-lambda-school-is-unbundling-education-bd6fdf0c78d7
======
musicale
Education may be all about signaling, but I haven't found another job whose
primary responsibilities consist of taking mostly interesting classes in a
wide range of disciplines for four years. And while corporate campuses may
aspire to be like college campuses, most of them aren't nearly as nice, as
social, or as enjoyable. Colleges also tend to have superior libraries, art
galleries, sport/recreation facilities, and performing arts venues, and they
provide a vast array of extracurricular activities and clubs.

Working is financially a lot better than taking out massive student loans, but
it usually doesn't give you a lot of time to study random subjects that
interest you, or to pursue fun and educational activities that aren't related
to the company's core business.

------
barry-cotter
> If you were reinventing the Ivy League as a signaling-focused product, your
> stripped-down version might look like this: you invite a small cohort of
> talented people to move to a city for about three months, you host some
> social events so they get to know each other, you have them work on projects
> and you advise them on those, and afterwards you introduce them to a bunch
> of savvy rich people.

> In other words, you’d invent Y Combinator.

